# B'mann large scale Mallet VIDEO



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Straight from the horses mouth, so to speak.


http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/video.php


Methinks they will sell a ton of these, while the K has appeal with Colorado fans, I think this will have a much broader appeal for freelance large scalers, which makes up the majority of large scale narrow gaugers. The K is also a much larger model, and requires much larger curves, this one has already had the beans spilled by the B'mann that it will do much tighter curves than the K needs, so it will have a broader audience among more modest size layouts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks kinda cool for a 1/20 scale model, if i modeled that scale i would buy one..


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how they define medium to large curves. I sure like its looks however.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bach'man let it slip that with a few small modifications, it would run on R1 curves, guess that covers everything


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone hear when they are to be on the shelves at our favorite stores??


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I heard by Christmas, but which one 2008 or 2009. 

Owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good to me, too. 

I like that they show their locomotives running over stuff. Too bad this one can only run over a paper clip. Would have been a lot cooler if it had been a finger!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep that up n it'll throw a rod f sure


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 11/19/2008 10:49 AM
Looks good to me, too. 

I like that they show their locomotives running over stuff. Too bad this one can only run over a paper clip. Would have been a lot cooler if it had been a finger! 

*or a hot dog wiener!*


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm. 
I really thought we had the flywheel issue settled, and the 24v motor issue. 

But, just to head Stanley off at the pass, so to speak, I must be confused, and must not understand.


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Confused? You mean we HAVEN'T always been at war with Eastasia? 

" Political language . . . is designed to make lies sound truthful and murder respectable, and to give an appearance of solidity to pure wind. " -- George Orwell 

" Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past. " -- George Orwell 

Keep their feet to the fire, TOC!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw the video. Looks like a good looking engine. Here's hoping it can be made to run right. From the "sports car" acceleration and deceleration in the "run over the wire" scene, and the description of the motor, flywheel, and gearbox, it sounds awfully familiar. 

How's that repalcement drive, going, Barry? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, wonder if you can ditch the saddle tank without major surgery?


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good, this will give the logging and industrial fans something to work with until they come out with another loco for next year. Bachamann needs to heed the call of narrow gauge fans and make either a k-28 or an EBT mike. It reminds of me of the LGB Uintah mallets that I used to oogle over as a kid.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

It would be fun to see one next to a LGB Uintah Mallet to see the size difference. I'm staying with the 1:22 rolling stock, so if it's going to dwarf them to a degree I find unacceptable, I expect I'll pass on this one. 

Peter.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

The LGB Uintah is 1.22.5 scale, so it would be visibly smaller than the Bachmann. The Bachmann will probably have more detail, but the digital sound in the Uintah is second to none, even if the there are only two chuffs per revolution and the cylinder cocks are always open


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The video shows the locomotive pulling Bachmann "Big Hauler" log racks a couple of times, which will give you a comparison. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if Seth Green would to do a Robot Chicken episode with this engine and some of his action figures. You want to get the attention of today's teenagers and twenty somethings? That's a way. Plus, it'd be funny to see what he kind of silliness he'd come up with. I'd bet there'd be a lot more than hot dogs, fingers and paper clips run over. Certainly not for the DVD that comes with the engine, but definetly some good youtube and Adult Swim cartoons!!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

From the Ridge Road Website


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Given the choice I'd still take the Uintah Mallet, its just one of my all time favorite engines from an all time favorite RR. 

DOnt get me wrong, I do like this lokie.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very impressed with the included features and options that it comes with out of the box. All that on top of the really nice detail and die cast metal frame and wheels.










Raymond


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

I very much doubt if the Uintah Mallet IS 1:22.5. I think it would be larger than it is even in that scale.

Sam E


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The prototype Uintah loco was 10' 7" wide and 47' long. I'm not sure what the LGB model measures out to exactly, but from photos it looks like under 24" long (1:24 at the most) and around 4" wide (1:31ish) for width. 

Later, 

K


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Raymond*

*There was one undec at a show today on rollers.*
*









It had a Phoenix sound installed thru the top.*
*









Sounded GREAT and complex chuff sounded sweet 
(AND LOUD) when one engine was loaded down on the rollers.*

*Lots of rivet's to count and moving part's all around.
*
*











*


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

That Mallet kinda looks like the train out in the Black Hills of South Dakota.
I do believe that the Mallet out in SD. is possibly the only 2-6-6-2 still running in North America.

http://www.1880train.com/


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*GTRAINMAN*

*Yep...looks like that one.








I guess Bachmann will not do one with a Blue Saddle Tank







*
*so get out the Krylon..*

*I did find two YOUTUBE videos. 
Good details and check out ~8:30 on the counter.







*
*"If you can read this YOUR IN RANGE"......duck-n-cover.....







*

*Link 1 about 10 min*

*Link 2 about 2 min long *
* 
*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics Ray, it's a nice looking engine. Also enjoyed the video. I had no idea they had mallet like this still in operation. 

Raymond


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Ray. I was going to head out to the NMRA show today but decided to visit Larry Mosher and gaze lovingly at his new Accucraft 3-truck Shay instead! Was there anything else in the way of large scale at the show? Thanks! Jon


----------

